# Most popular harness/saddles?



## davej (Sep 28, 2008)

Amongst Arborists what are the most popular harness/saddles?

Thanks!


----------



## masiman (Sep 29, 2008)

Kind of like asking someone what their favorite running shoe is.

It's a very personal choice that can change as you get more experience and as your climbing style changes.

Some of the more popular brands are (in no particular order) Buckingham, Petzl, Weaver, New Tribe.


----------



## JS Landscaping (Sep 29, 2008)

Currently climbing on the Buckingham Deluxe Master Series saddle with the individual leg straps. Plenty of padding, very comfortable saddle after comming off an old school weaver with thin little leather leg straps, non wide back style. 

Maybe the Tree Motion Saddle next? Looks very inovative....could be a Christmas present to myself this year!


----------



## Marquis (Sep 30, 2008)

*saddle*

I'd get one with a float D ring in the front. I find it allows me to pivot sideways in the tree very well and still be comfortable if need be. Also, individual leg straps, yep!


----------



## md_tree_dood (Sep 30, 2008)

I used to climb on a buckingham deluxe master, now I climb on a buckingham glide. I really dislike boson seats and hence both of my saddles have been leg strap oriented

Buckingham and weaver are probably the most popular.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Sep 30, 2008)

petzl


----------



## Adkpk (Sep 30, 2008)

Weaver double Dee. I love it. 

Adidas for the running shoe. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Jlarnard (Sep 30, 2008)

Buckingham Wide back floating D. I've tried many, but this is by far the most flexable saddle I have worn. Some hang better, some climb better. But this one does it all very adaquatly.


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (Oct 10, 2008)

I've got a Tree Austria Duo that I love. It's my first "upgraded" saddle. Meaning it's the first saddle I've spent time in thats not your typical wide or narrow back, 4d, butt strap type contraption. I love the sliding D, the lightweight design and the individual legs. I can't IMAGINE climbing on anything that doesn't have these features anymore. I also like the quick-connect fastener at the waist. There's my two cents.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Oct 10, 2008)

Komet Butterfly............


----------



## JTinaTree (Oct 12, 2008)

Im useing the Butterfly 2 for a few years now, I favor attaching the seat for alot of hang time though. The leg straps can get a bit of pinch in the family jewels area.... When not hanging alot or on spikes its pretty comfy..


----------



## oldirty (Oct 12, 2008)

dragonfly.

komet makes em. just like the butterfly but with a butt seat. thank you very much.

rope bridge for me though instead of the one that came with it.

would i get another one? sure. that said i'm probably going to go different on my next one. try new things so to speak.


----------



## jrslick22 (Oct 13, 2008)

Petzl Sequoia srt - your nuts will thank you for it.


----------



## md_tree_dood (Oct 13, 2008)

FWIW the Petzl Sequoia is not ANSI approved, if that matters to you. Neither is the treemotion, they are both approved by the EU though. The issue with the treemotion is the suspension bridge isn't rated to ansi standards (5100?) and I believe the issue with the petzl is the rings that hold the bridge aren't rated to ansi standards.


----------



## JTinaTree (Oct 14, 2008)

oldirty said:


> dragonfly.
> 
> komet makes em. just like the butterfly but with a butt seat. thank you very much.
> 
> ...



Heh, Oldirty got a picture of your rope bridge on your B2?


----------



## oldirty (Oct 15, 2008)

JTinaTree said:


> Heh, Oldirty got a picture of your rope bridge on your B2?



dragonfly bud.

sure do. it also shows the hitch climber with prussic with martin knot.


----------



## Adkpk (Oct 15, 2008)

oldirty said:


> dragonfly bud.
> 
> sure do. it also shows the hitch climber with prussic with martin knot.









How do you pull yourself up with the slack tending pulley so close to your midsection? 

That's a popular camera angle you got going there dirty keep up the good work. 

Is that a pruning job I don't see any spurs?


----------



## oldirty (Oct 15, 2008)

lol. thats the cell phone camera arm fully extended shot.


just pull on the rope baby. when you get far enough along then stop and pull the slack through.


ive been climbing on this system for a few months now and really like it. perfect for pruning when your moving all over the tree.

dead wooded that sugar. no spikes on a prune!

lol


----------



## Adkpk (Oct 15, 2008)

I see you call it your high climber. Does that mean you only use it after your up in the tree and therefore pull yourself up with another setup? If I tied my blakes that close to me I would need to be resuscitated by the time I got up in the tree.


----------



## oldirty (Oct 15, 2008)

Adkpk said:


> I see you call it your high climber. Does that mean you only use it after your up in the tree and therefore pull yourself up with another setup? If I tied my blakes that close to me I would need to be resuscitated by the time I got up in the tree.



awesome for single rope footlocking too bud! lol

(hitch climber) i moved from the blakes on a split with pulley to this set up now.


----------



## Adkpk (Oct 15, 2008)

oldirty said:


> awesome for single rope footlocking too bud! lol
> 
> (hitch climber) i moved from the blakes on a split with pulley to this set up now.



I guess I'm the one who's high.


----------

